# 2011 Bass Tracker Pro Crappie



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a 2011 Bass Tracker Pro Crappie with a 40 horse Mercury 4 stroke for sale. Everything works on boat up graded fish finder with gps. Carpet is in great shape engine runs great, Serviced twice a year. If interested call 301-556-8692. Also have loads of fishing gear to go with. 8000.00 If you want pictures just text me and I will send.


----------

